

First Round Capital Holiday Video 2011 - Rebecca Black Parody - tlrobinson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP4HiZt3DFE

======
vonsydov
"adding comments have been disabled"

...cause there was so much hate commenting lol

~~~
rdl
Why would you ever enable commenting for a youtube video? Whenever people
argue about hn turning into reddit, remember there are many hundreds of
additional levels deeper into hell before you reach local newspaper comments
and youtube comments. Even the worst of /b/ is better.

------
abbasmehdi
This isn't even funny or cute. What were they thinking?

